# Koi Geschlechtsreife und Geschlecht



## alex28 (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe in meinem Teich 4 Kois. 2 ganz zitronen gelbe und zwei gefleckt weiße.
Die Tiere sind jetzt ca. 15cm groß.
Ich habe gelesen, dass die weibchen deutlich größer sind als die Männchen.
Die Tiere werden ja immer nach größen sortiert und verkauft. Bei mir sind alle 4 gleich groß.
Heißt das jetzt ich habe 4 gleichgeschlechtrige Tiere oder holen die Weibchen erst später an größe noch auf ?  In welchem Alter fangen Kois an zu laichen ?

Gruß Alexander


----------



## Annett (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Geschlechtsreife und Geschlecht*

Hallo Alexander.

Mit 15 cm dürfte es recht schwer fallen, das Geschlecht eindeutig zu bestimmen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=196232/?q=koi+geschlechtsreif#post196232
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=240268/?q=koi+geschlechtsreif#post240268


----------



## Rainer M. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Geschlechtsreife und Geschlecht*

Hallo Alex

mein koiverkäufer hat mir gesagt das die einen spitze brustflossen die anderen runde haben sollen.
weiss aber nich mehr welches geschlecht.


mfg rainer


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Geschlechtsreife und Geschlecht*

Hi Alex,

erst nach 2-3 Jahren kannst Du das erkennen. Leider ist Dein Teich allerdings für 4 Koi´s (die ja später 80cm erreichen könnten) zu kein - und wenn Du dann auch noch züchten möchtest solltest Du unbedingt eine Erweiterung in der nächsten Zeit einplanen.

15cm erreichen die Kois wenn sie 1 J sind, ist die normale Mindestverkaufsgröße


----------



## koi.sl2006 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Geschlechtsreife und Geschlecht*

Hallo Alexander,

ja die Weibchen sind in der Regel größer, aber auch kräftiger, ich sehe es wenn ich in den Teich schaue was Männchen und Weibchen ist.  In der Regel sagt man 4 Jahre brauchen sie bis zur Geschlechtsreife, ausnahmen bestätigen diese Regel. Dass mit denn Spitzen Brustflossen ist mir neu, aber ich gehe jetzt sowieso in denn Garten dann werde ich gleich mahl schauen ob ich da was an den Flossen sehen kann.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## alex28 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Geschlechtsreife und Geschlecht*

Hallo Ralf

ich werde mein Teich in den nächsten 1 - 2 Jahren vegrößern. Ich habe vorne auch noch eine größere Wiese.
Meine Bedenken sind nur, weil bei mir die Tiere bis jetzt alle gleich groß sind, ob ich nicht nur Männchen oder Weibchen habe.
Deshalb meine Frage, ob die Weibhcn , die ja eigentlich später größer sind, vielleicht noch aufholen. Oder müßten die von klein auf schon schneller wachsen ?

Also ein Koi ist auf jedenfall dicker und breiter, aber noch nicht größer.

Gruß Alexander


----------



## Joerg (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Geschlechtsreife und Geschlecht*

Hi Alex,
wo liegt denn das Problem bei eingeschlechtlicher Besetzung?
Möglicherweise üben ein paar nächstes Jahr schon mal - dann schwimmen die Jungs hinterher.
Ob nun weiblich oder männlich, das Wachstum wird bei den 15cm Koi sicher nicht so üppig ausfallen, da sie ja als Baby schon in der Entwicklung hinter ihren Geschwistern zurückgeblieben sind.
Das ist aber eher ein Vorteil, da du dann mehr Zeit für den Ausbau hast.


----------

